
Why vSphere is the best underlying platform for Kubernetes deployments - frostmatthew
https://blogs.vmware.com/cloudnative/2018/08/15/if-kubernetes-is-in-is-vsphere-out/
======
a-fried-egg
Kubernetes is Google

